# FreeBSD on Asus 1201N (gfx + wlan)



## robkoolaid (Jul 25, 2010)

I feel like I've tried everything here. I've searched and searched but I can't get my gfx and wlan working on the 1201N.

Apparently, it has the NVIDIA ION gfx and the RealTek 8191SE Wireless.

For the wlan, I've created and loaded a kernel module from both the XP and 2000 Drivers. I get to the point where it says it's connected, and has an IP but if I, for instance, ping google.com, it fails.

And for the gfx, after installing xorg, it always says (EE) no screens found. I've attempted to install nvidia drivers from the ports folder and from a blob from the nvidia website. The ports one doesn't fix the issue, and the website one fails with an error.

Why isn't this working! x(


----------

